
An introduction to Wave Digital Filters (jupyter notebook) - horigome
https://github.com/multivac61/wave_digital_notebook
======
horigome
Equations are weird on GitHub. Use
[http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/multivac61/wave_digital_n...](http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/multivac61/wave_digital_notebook/blob/master/WDFs_in_circuit_emulation.ipynb)
instead.

